
U.S. Will Require Drones to Be Registered - shill
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/u-s-will-require-drones-be-registered-n446266
======
shostack
So my little 4" wide quad needs to be registered? What a joke.

I don't see why registration is necessary if they have laws in place around
airspace and make the consequences of violating those very clear. Make a few
examples and the problem will go away.

Registering doesn't solve anything as people will "illegally" build their own
if they want to do anything malicious and this won't prevent that. It just
adds another nuisance and more tracking.

------
cft
What about RC model planes? Do they have to be registered too now?

